# The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon



## Writer87 (Jun 20, 2006)

....


----------



## Turn The Page (Jun 22, 2006)

I read this one over a year ago. It is a very good book. A friend from Germany had recommended it to me and I'm not sure if it was available in the states at the time because I had to order it from some book dealer online.
The copy I have is kind of cool because it's an "Advance Uncorrected Bound Manuscript."  
And to make it even cooler, if all goes as planned, I'll be meeting this lady  from Germany at Niagra Falls in late July. I'll bring this book along and ask her to write a few words in the cover. And I'll give her the book entitled "Sirens of Titan" by Kurt Vonnegut that I should have put in the mail months ago.


----------



## Writer87 (Jun 22, 2006)

...


----------



## Turn The Page (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I am married and the young woman from Germany is someone I met online two or three years ago on a message board. It was a book discussion section on the board that brought us together as friends. She's a teacher. She sent me a card at Christmas that one of her students made by hand. This card raised the eyebrows on my wife. But all is well...I talked my way through that one without getting hit with a frying pan.
I explained everything and my wife knows I'm going out there to meet this woman. And this woman will have some friends with her. She has a boyfriend too. It's all fine and good. Just a good old fashioned friendship. I even invited my wife...but she has to work. So do I, actually...but some friends are worth taking a day off for and travelling a six-hundred miles round trip for coffee and a chat.


----------



## Writer87 (Jun 22, 2006)

....


----------



## Turn The Page (Jun 23, 2006)

Sure, no problem. I'll keep you posted.
And thanks for bringing up the subject of this book. I'll have to give it another read myself.
I started another book recently by Gabriel Garcia Marquez called "Love in the time of Cholera" which is mentioned on the back cover of this Carlos Ruiz Zafon book. Another one of those funny little book coincidences.


----------



## andreaypich (Jul 29, 2006)

I really liked this book. It was a top seller here in Spain, it even sold more than the da vinci code in the year of its publication. What I liked the most about it, apart from the descriptions of the old Barcelona and the fact that it's set in Franco's times, was the mix of genres. 

I recently read 'Marina', a previous book by the same author. It's pretty similar to 'Shadow Of The Wind' and slightly inferior, but still a good read, especially for summer. I don't know if it's been translated yet, though.


----------



## Cady (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, thats so weird, those were the last two books I read, both are wonderful wonderful reads. The Shadow of the Wind is absolutly amazing. The imagery is superb, and they story is has too many subplots to keep up with.

The Time Travlers Wife is very good, but I dont think I would read it again. Its one of those storys that will make you cry and appriciate the time you are given with people.


----------

